
Inside the Twitch data team - justinmegahan
https://mixpanel.com/blog/2015/09/29/scaling-without-losing-focus-on-meaningful-metrics-how-twitch-gets-it-right
======
Rifu
In case someone tried to click the link to the paper "4chan and /b/: An
Analysis of Anonymity and Ephemerality in a Large Online Community", here is
an actual clickable link to save you some time trying to reconstruct it

[http://www.aaai.org/ocs/index.php/ICWSM/ICWSM11/paper/viewFi...](http://www.aaai.org/ocs/index.php/ICWSM/ICWSM11/paper/viewFile/2873/4398)

~~~
trefn
thanks, fixed!

